# £10 nails in Brixton



## Pip (Nov 6, 2008)

I realise I probably won't get much help here, but I don't know where else to turn.

There are two kinds of nail shop - nail shops that charge £10 for nails and nail shops that charge £20 for nails. I resent paying £20 when I can get exactly the same nails for half that price. My usual nail shop (a £10 one, you'll be pleased to hear) is in Streatham, but I can't be bothered going all that way.

My question is, does anyone know which nail shops in central Brixton do £10 nails?

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2008)

Do them yourself


----------



## Pip (Nov 6, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do them yourself



I can't! 
They've got special stuff.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2008)

Pip said:


> I can't!
> They've got special stuff.


 

bite them, then you won't need to bother


----------



## el_starkos (Nov 6, 2008)

Pip said:


> I realise I probably won't get much help here, but I don't know where else to turn.
> 
> There are two kinds of nail shop - nail shops that charge £10 for nails and nail shops that charge £20 for nails. I resent paying £20 when I can get exactly the same nails for half that price. My usual nail shop (a £10 one, you'll be pleased to hear) is in Streatham, but I can't be bothered going all that way.
> 
> ...









or


----------



## zenie (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you mean putting extentions and that on or just a manicure?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2008)

el_starkos said:


>


 

£10 is expensive for a couple of nails


----------



## Pip (Nov 6, 2008)

Obviously I want overpriced high end iron nails 

Nah, I'm on this flex


----------



## Pip (Nov 6, 2008)

zenie said:


> Do you mean putting extentions and that on or just a manicure?



Ooops, I meant for acrylic nails. 

Basically does anyone recall what nail shops have a "£10 nails" sign in the window?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2008)

Pip said:


> Obviously I want overpriced high end iron nails
> 
> Nah, I'm on this flex


 


Why do you want your nails to have little white rectangular squares on the end?


----------



## Pip (Nov 6, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why do you want your nails to have little white rectangular squares on the end?



Because I want to look like a stripper 

DON'T JUDGE ME! I like white ended nails okay.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2008)

Pip said:


> Because I want to look like a stripper
> 
> DON'T JUDGE ME! I like white ended nails okay.


 

I wouldn't know what type of nails strippers have so I can't judge you


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2008)

I genuinely sat there for a good 30 seconds convinced you were talking about the kind of nails you hammer into wood, thinking "bloody hell, that's expensive for nails."


----------



## Pip (Nov 6, 2008)

kabbes said:


> I genuinely sat there for a good 30 seconds convinced you were talking about the kind of nails you hammer into wood, thinking "bloody hell, that's expensive for nails."





Not even I'm daft enough to spend a tenner on bang into wood nails.


----------



## playghirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Pip you did not get much joy here did you. LOL


----------



## vicwallgate (Nov 9, 2008)

I had mine done in Brixton last month for £10. If you go up Brixton Road (A23) towards Kennington, and then there is a row of shops on the left just after passing Jamm nightclub. There is a hairdressers there, and a woman who does full sets of acrylics for £10, refills £8.

http://streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x...sw9+6lh&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf


----------



## Pip (Nov 9, 2008)

vicwallgate said:


> I had mine done in Brixton last month for £10. If you go up Brixton Road (A23) towards Kennington, and then there is a row of shops on the left just after passing Jamm nightclub. There is a hairdressers there, and a woman who does full sets of acrylics for £10, refills £8.
> 
> http://streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x...sw9+6lh&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf



Woohoo thank you!
What are they like? I ended up going to the really big one in the market (£20 ) and I have to say, they did an excellent job.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 9, 2008)

go to a £20 place and only get one hand done


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone know the difference between gel and acrylic?  

Years ago I used to get acrylic done but it really screws your nails up and I don't like it.  Over the last few years when I've been feeling flush I've had them done at Nails Inc where they do this thing called an "everlasting" which is basically a gel you put under a fluorescent light and it lasts for ever (well for me about two weeks before I pull it off with my teeth).

My nails are actually long now (I've managed not to bite them off) - but after years of abuse they're week and I'm always chewing on them - so I need more than just a normal manicure.  I fancy treating myself but I can't be arsed to go into town and £50 is just too much.

Thinking of heading to the £10 nail bar to see if the gel stuff they do there is the same as what you get in Nails Inc only £40 cheaper....


----------



## jayeola (Feb 28, 2009)

There should be  nail shop by the butchers off Cold Harbor Lane, on the side road opposite the second hand bookshop. Dunno, (or care), how much they cost. I'd ask a buddy of mine but she's on her hols.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 24, 2017)

Bumping this very old the thread to ask- where is good nowadays for nails in brixton or clapham? Used to go to a place in the arches by A&C but of course it's gone now


----------



## MrSki (May 24, 2017)

I expect you will be lucky to get £20 nails now.


----------



## Ms T (May 25, 2017)

I like the one opposite Sainsbury's on Tulse Hill (near Hootananny). I mostly have pedicures there though as I really don't like fake nails on me. It's always busy and like most nail shops the staff are all Vietnamese.


----------



## bi0boy (May 25, 2017)

MrSki said:


> I expect you will be lucky to get £20 nails now.



£20 from 2008 would be £25.12 now thanks to inflation.


----------



## bmd (May 25, 2017)

Pip said:


> Not even I'm daft enough to spend a tenner on bang into wood nails.



I was thinking "I've gotta see these nails. I'm going to have a riiiiiiiight convo with my dad about these. Dad, they pay a tenner for nails in that London! There's even places you can pay £20 lol." 

I was still on metal nails until minnie's post.


----------



## Pinkie_Flamingo (May 25, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Does anyone know the difference between gel and acrylic?
> 
> Years ago I used to get acrylic done but it really screws your nails up and I don't like it.  Over the last few years when I've been feeling flush I've had them done at Nails Inc where they do this thing called an "everlasting" which is basically a gel you put under a fluorescent light and it lasts for ever (well for me about two weeks before I pull it off with my teeth).
> 
> ...



I am 64 years old, and have probably spent more on my nails than my hair across the years, so I fully appreciate the depth of need for exquisite fingertips.

If you use extensions, no matter what sort or how expertly applied, you will lose dexterity and, while it may matter naught to you, there will never be an attractive profile or palms up appearance to your nails.

Alas, I urge you to redirect your attentions to a natural nail, properly cared for and painted.  You almost certainly will need supplements as you surrender extensions, if you do.  Whatever they put in.prenatal vitamins made my nails hard as steel, but ask a doctor. It is possible to take too much iron or whatnot.

Then find a great manicurist.  Someone whose buffing you are totally satisfied by. Your unvarnished nail should look glossy.

Best brand of nail polish, IMO, is still Chanel, BTW.

Best wishes, miss.  A great manicurist is a blessing.  Mine got me through my divorce without homiciding my ex.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2017)

Pip said:


> Not even I'm daft enough to spend a tenner on bang into wood nails.


i got some 10lb nails the other day, nail anything with them you could.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 25, 2017)

MrSki said:


> I expect you will be lucky to get £20 nails now.



£20 for gels at Cali Nails next to Co Op, Tulse Hill.  Plenty of places do them cheaper than that even.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 25, 2017)

Walked in to a place oppersite lidl on Acre Lane, took a punt at £16 for gel, not overly impressed with the results. As I walked further down on the far to Clapham passed with places that looked better, and busier. Will probably go and get a polish change at one of the others tmr


----------



## T & P (May 25, 2017)

My other half has tused various places in HH and TH over the years. Can't remember how much she said it costs her, but I think it was around £22- £24.


----------



## Corax (May 29, 2017)

When I read the OP I genuinely thought this was a none-too-subtle request for dealer info.


----------

